# Please post homesteader or suburbanite plow pics!!



## crankerthedude9

I want to buy a homesteader or suburbanite and want some pictures!!!!


----------



## Mick

Go to the Fisher website for the Homesteader and Western for the Suburbanite. Links are at the top of this page.


----------



## B&B

What are you thinking of mounting it on?


----------



## ServiceOnSite

or go to there web site lol


----------



## crankerthedude9

I want to put one on my 2000 ford explorer. I want to see if anyone has one mounted on any ford explorer older than 2002. The ploew looks sweet on the jeep..... Does the plow work well?


----------



## crankerthedude9

POST ALL YOUR PICTURES OF YOUR HOMESTEADERS and SUBURBANITES IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## vtzdriver

Just make sure no moisture gets in your fluid reservoir!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

those plows make me sad that jeep can do way more


----------



## MA 2001 Blazer

Here is a Homesteader on a 2008 Trailblazer, I love the plow.


----------



## blueline38

had this on a different truck and swapped it over. love this plow!


----------



## MrBigStuff

MA 2001 Blazer;592726 said:


> Here is a Homesteader on a 2008 Trailblazer, I love the plow.


I have mine on a 2004 TB LS 4x4. How high off the pavement is the bottom of the blade on your '08 when it's fully up?

This is my only complaint so far.


----------



## elite1msmith

those are cute..do they get bigger when they get older?


----------



## blueline38

i forget, like 8" or something like that. I had it on a f150 which sat higher so the plow was like 2' off the ground on that. they are cute but they get the job done and weigh as much as a man does. my step father and I carried it from my back yard to my shed this past spring. Do that with any other plow! full hydraulics and no wear on the front suspension, i'm not disapointed at all in this plow!!


----------



## 1719Matt

new2chevy;606774 said:


> i forget, like 8" or something like that. I had it on a f150 which sat higher so the plow was like 2' off the ground on that. they are cute but they get the job done and weigh as much as a man does. my step father and I carried it from my back yard to my shed this past spring. Do that with any other plow! full hydraulics and no wear on the front suspension, i'm not disapointed at all in this plow!!


agree with new2chevy


----------



## Captain

Just had one mounted on my 2004 Explorer - love it. The front end moves less than 1/4" when I lift the plow. Truck doesn't even know it's there.


----------



## Beachernaut

Here's my homesteader on a 1995 S10 Jimmy.


----------



## stecar

i used mine for the first timetoday? For some reason I wasnt getting to the pavement. any idea? the plow would just lift over the snow---barely pushed anything


----------



## Beachernaut

I had the opposite problem. It'd dig all of the gravel off if I wasn't careful. I put on the poly shoes and it works great now.
You might want to check your "scrape lock" adjustment.


----------



## luv2plow

stay away from the '' steader'''' i've REPLACED too many parts already , and the motor really sucks -wind ;; gl


----------



## luv2plow

*the motor*



MrBigStuff;606057 said:


> I have mine on a 2004 TB LS 4x4. How high off the pavement is the bottom of the blade on your '08 when it's fully up?
> 
> This is my only complaint so far.


 please let me know when the motor goes ? i'm on my 3rd ! and the winter Just Started ! gl


----------



## blueline38

*homesteader*

I am on my third season with my suburbanite and have put no parts into my plow. I recently had a problem and was told by a dealer that the motor was shot. i bought a new motor and hooked the plow up to change the motor and bleed the system............it worked. I just plowed a 3' snow storm the other day with no problems. I'm not convinced it's the motor and will be checking the selenoid.


----------



## MrBigStuff

stecar;683488 said:


> i used mine for the first timetoday? For some reason I wasnt getting to the pavement. any idea? the plow would just lift over the snow---barely pushed anything


Are you putting the blade into float mode? If you press and hold the down button, the green light will come on indicating the blade is in float mode. That way, it follows the contours of the ground.


----------



## the new boss 92

wow thoes things are like the buliding blocks of all plows. when yall gonna buy something bigger!?


----------



## Beachernaut

the new boss 92;723327 said:


> wow thoes things are like the buliding blocks of all plows. when yall gonna buy something bigger!?


Why would I buy something bigger? This gets the job done, and doesn't kill my ride at the same time.


----------



## vtzdriver

New electric motor installed on my Homesteader also, last Saturday, to the tune of $200 for the motor plus labor.


----------



## the new boss 92

Beachernaut;723373 said:


> Why would I buy something bigger? This gets the job done, and doesn't kill my ride at the same time.


so you just stick to drive ways im assuming then? you don't have any small parking lots to do?


----------



## blueline38

I only do my driveway, my neighbors and sometimes my parents. The suburbanite is actually the biggest plow recommended. Some dealers have said they would put a bigger plow on but I have no use for the added weight when this plow does what I need.


----------



## Beachernaut

the new boss 92;723783 said:


> so you just stick to drive ways im assuming then? you don't have any small parking lots to do?


Yeah, I do a few driveways in the neighborhood, and every once in a while I have to open up the road leading out of the subdivision.
Nothing large for me, I just have it so I can get to work every day.


----------



## mustash29




----------



## Beachernaut

Hey mustache, can you give some details on your deflector? Is it just some belt bolted onto the top?
Do you have any more detailed pics?


----------



## mustash29

I got the plow second hand, Craigslist special, in brand new never hit the ground condition. It already had the curb bumpers and snow flap on it. As far as I know they are off the shelf Fisher accessories that the origonal owner had installed at the dealer.

They both work well. My only complaint about the curb bumpers is that they have a tendancy to hold snow on the tips of the blade, which makes a mess when trying to scrape really clean, but they definately do a lot to keep from boogering up the sides of the poly.

I can post better pics later.


----------



## FObyFO247

Nice looking rig!


----------



## Beachernaut

Thanks for the info, I'm looking for something to deflect the snow.
Looking forward to more pics.
BTW, that is a very nice Blazer.


----------



## yakima

*Homesteader on 2004 Tacoma*

This is my 2004 Tacoma with a 6'-8" Homesteader. I plow a long steep driveway and it has worked well for me. In fact, it actually does better than I expected after using heavier metal blade plows in the past. I am very happy with it and would recommend this plow.


----------



## weekendwrench

*My new Shovel*

I sold my 96 F-350 with a 8' fisher this past summer, so I needed a plow for the winter. My choices were a snow blower (not really my style) or putting a plow on my F-150 or Explorer. I went cheep and put a plow on this little scooter. My buddies are still making fun of me, but this little V-6 beats the gas millage of the 460 in the F-350. I got this plow off of Craigs list for $1200 bucks. Plows great, but wish it backdraged and stacked like the old 350. Good enough for what I do now.


----------



## Hubjeep

Suburbanite plow on 1999 XJ Cherokee, I got it used and modified the TJ Wrangler mount to fit an XJ. The front end comes nowhere near the bump-stops when it is raised up.


----------



## chris15010

I got mine off craigslist for 800 bucks it had never touched snow wiring and mount was 1K so for 1800 bucks i am set up. It scrapes pretty good can't complain do several driveways and lot's with it. The only problem is the lift ram needs to be longer to compensate for my lift i am thinking of a way to use some blocks on the push frame mounts to lower it 2" to solve this problem other then that this thing works better then i thought it would and it's making me money.


----------



## Matt400

yakima;735350 said:


> This is my 2004 Tacoma with a 6'-8" Homesteader.


Impressive pics for that rig. Makes me wonder if my Jeep Liberty at 4000 lbs would work well enough for us. Our trouble is if we are gone and come back with 18 or more inches at one time.


----------



## mustash29

My blazer weighs about 4600 empty. It pushes decent in the deeper storms.

The worst issue is the (crappy for snow) 1/2 tread stock BFG Long Trails that have 55 K on them. Real tires would turn this thing into a tank.

I run with 425 lb of ballast in the rear when the plow is on. Air Lift air bags keep the rear from sagging like a sissy.



















Air Lift doesn't really make an air bag kit for the ZR2, so I got a standard Blazer kit and made some HD poly spacers to compensate for the higher ride height of the ZR2. The've been on there for 2 years now with no issues.


----------



## mustash29

I had to make some spacers for the front plow mount too, since the Z rides higher than a regular S-10.

If you don't want to drop the brackets very far, you could try an extention on the lift ram to get the blade back on the pavement.


----------



## mustash29

I have about a 125 foot driveway that is a 10 to 12% grade. I can push anything down hill (but have issues not burying the sled trailer and my extra parking spots, getting gravel in the yard, etc), but more than about 12" uphill is a challenge (traction issue), especially if it is a heavy wet storm with any icy crap underneath. We get a lot of that here is SE CT.










The big 19" storm in Dec went to the trusty MTD 26" 8 HP blower. I didn't feel like bashing on the Blazer and starting the winter with huge snowbanks.


----------



## chris15010

mustash29;954557 said:


> I had to make some spacers for the front plow mount too, since the Z rides higher than a regular S-10.
> 
> If you don't want to drop the brackets very far, you could try an extention on the lift ram to get the blade back on the pavement.


I thought about that way of doing it too but i don't want to get my A frame much lower then it is already much further away from level and it will start tripping a lot i think moving the mounts where the receivers go in would be better in the long run since everything will be back to level where it is supposed to be. I could be wrong tho i have plenty of lift as far as the ram goes just when i put my hitch packer and my salt and spreader on it it is taking away that 1" of leeway i had. In your picture your A frame looks near level when the blade is down on mine when the blade is lowered my A frame is running down hill with 6" of the ram exposed only got 1" left on the stroke that is where my problem is since i am 2.5" above stock height.


----------

